# upgraded 3x3 to 4x6 ho scale layout



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

First i need to send some pics . After christmas day i started to work on my board . Changing from 3x3 to a 4x6 layout . Then after that the next day i bought a atlas starter kit snap -track code 83 to make a 40 x 56 layout . I also got green grass paper and a nice switch tower too . But this project will go slow and when there is time for me to do this i will . But first i need to frame up the sides up better because i will put this up the ceiling of my garage with a pulley system. Thanks for letting me share my project with you all .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the updates. Enjoy the fun!

TJ


----------

